# First year on raw milk...... burning throat?



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

This is our first year on raw goats milk. We've done pasteurized before, but never raw. It tastes great, my kids love it, and I like the idea that it's soooo much better for you! My issue though, is that it burns my throat?!? I can drink a whole glass, or a spoonful and the results are the same. As soon as it hits the back of my throat, it leaves a burning, tingling feeling that lasts for 10-20 minutes. Anybody else had this happen? Is there something my doe needs that she's not getting? I've been drinking it for weeks now, and it still does it. My kids say that it doesn't bother theirs...


----------



## justspry (Feb 5, 2014)

I would say its nothing to do the milk milk coats your throat so unless you have a milk allergy I would say something else


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Nope. I'm a huge milk drinker. And we've done goats milk before, so I know it's not an allergy. And it can't be anything else, because it ONLY happens when I drink the milk. if I eat or drink anything after the milk, it "rinses" it off my throat and I'm fine. I have no doubt that it's the milk...... :thinking:


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Bizarre...I've always found that raw milk soothes my throat...I wonder if there is some herb she's eating...is she on pasture? Good question about the mineral too, but I'm clueless as to what mineral would make a difference. And, any chance of mastitis? Is udder wash getting in the milk? (grasping at straws)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What all is your goat eating?


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Maybe you have an allergy to some component of the milk that is only present in raw, that isn't in pasteurized. Allergies are super bizarre things!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

What container are you milking into, and keeping the milk in? Do you strain it right away?

Audrey, that would stink


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

that is strange...since its only you I would suspect its something in their food that you are sensitive too...


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

ksalvagno said:


> What all is your goat eating?


 The answer might be here.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

I would also venture to guess she's eating something that you are sensitive to. You could try going into the pasture and rubbing a different leaf on your arm every few days to see if you feel anything, get hives, a rash or any odd reaction. Give it a few days in-between for best results. This is how I found out I was getting hives from grass.


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Ok to answer all the questions  : She gets a dairy blend of grain twice a day at milking- the same grain we gave our goats when pasteurizing. Free range pasture. In the same YARD that our other goat was in!  Milking into a stainless steel bowl, that gets washed in the dishwasher almost every time I use it. On days that I don't set my dishwasher off in time, it get's hand washed in hot soapy water. I strain the milk within 3 minutes of milking, at the most. Goes straight into a glass jar, and straight into the freezer. Can't be udder wash, because I've been using wipes, which is exactly what I used for my other goat. No mastitis as far as I know. Milk looks perfect, good taste, udder is warm, but not overly hot, no pain during milking. I'm thinking it's just me....  No one else is bothered by it. Even my husband said it never bothered his throat. I think I'll keep drinking it though, it's not doing anything to me other than burning my throat. Maybe my body will eventually adjust?


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Oh, and I'm a tomboy. Spent the majority of my life running outside barefoot through woods and fields. Only thing I was ever even slightly allergic to was poison Ivy/Oak. And I wasn't very allergic to that even. And I haven't seen much of that around at all!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Into the freezer? Do you actually freeze and then thaw it, or just leave it briefly to chill?


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Leave it to chill quickly. Sometimes I forget about it, and then it freezes, but I usually take it out after it chills.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm stumped for an explanation. Same doe, and all that? All I can suggest is to pasteurize a little, drink that, and make sure the pasteurized doesn't now give you a burning sensation this year, just to be certain that the issue is or is not about pasteurization. Also, did you say you had just the one doe in milk? Can you get a drink of raw milk from another goat, to see if the issue relates to this particular doe?


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

sbaker said:


> Oh, and I'm a tomboy. Spent the majority of my life running outside barefoot through woods and fields. Only thing I was ever even slightly allergic to was poison Ivy/Oak. And I wasn't very allergic to that even. And I haven't seen much of that around at all!


I grew up the same way...always barefoot, always outside, in the water, in the grass, in the woods. We camped, hiked, swam, played outside at home...you get the picture. I was never allergic to anything, either.

One sad day in my early 50s I broke out in horrible hives after spending an evening watching an outside movie at a campground. I thought it was spider bites. I scratched my legs until they were bleeding. It kept me up all night for a week. I went to the doctor and they had no clue what it was. Huh, imagine that. lol. Anyway, the next year we camped again and the same thing happened. I didn't catch on that it was the grass. However, I started a garden and had hubby dumping the grass he mowed into it for compost and the hives returned. It clicked, then, that it must be grass. I rubbed some on my arm to test it out and sure enough, I somehow developed an allergy to grass. Stinkin'!!! Now I can't even be outside when he mows the yard, I can't pick grass for the rabbits, can't leave the doors or windows open for a day or two after he mows, can't touch the clothes he wore to mow the yard, and all that good stuff. It breaks my heart because it has altered my life to a degree.

So that's my story. lol


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Goatie Granny,
Can you get your doctor to give you the shots to decrease your sensitivity to grass? (allergy shots?) 
That might help.


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Wow, GoatieGranny! That's AWFUL!!


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Well, after almost two months of drinking it, yesterday after I had a glass, I realized that my throat was NOT hurting! And I just drank a big glass with my coffee cake, and have no burning at all! :stars: I guess maybe my body just had to adjust? Anyway, I'm glad I stuck it out!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

That's great! You may now drink raw milk in peace


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Also remember allergies can develop at any time after initial exposure to a substannce. So just because you've never been allergic before doesnt mean you arent now. I drank cows milk fine for years before I developed an allergy to it as an adult.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Goats Rock said:


> Goatie Granny,
> Can you get your doctor to give you the shots to decrease your sensitivity to grass? (allergy shots?)
> That might help.


Hi Goats Rock.

I could check into that...but it would depend on what they would be shooting into my body. I'm kind of picky about that, even if the outcome is beneficial. But it's worth checking in to. Thank you for the suggestion.

I'm doing some research to figure out WHY I got it in the first place, so I can try to undo the root cause of it like we did with my hubby's arthritis.

Thanks again.


----------



## ProvidenceHill (Sep 9, 2013)

I don't know if the OP is still following this thread, but I wonder if it had something to do with her pregnancy. I have 5 kids myself, and had all kinds of weird symptoms, etc. (nothing serious, thankfully) during some of those pregnancies that you would never think were pregnancy related but actually were. Maybe her body had a heightened sensitivity to something in the milk. Just a random idea, glad there's no trouble now!


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

ProvidenceHill said:


> I don't know if the OP is still following this thread, but I wonder if it had something to do with her pregnancy. I have 5 kids myself, and had all kinds of weird symptoms, etc. (nothing serious, thankfully) during some of those pregnancies that you would never think were pregnancy related but actually were. Maybe her body had a heightened sensitivity to something in the milk. Just a random idea, glad there's no trouble now!


 Well, I've been pregnant constantly for the past 8 years of my life lol! And this is the first time this has happened. So, I don't think it was pregnancy related, but you never know! I really think it was my body just not used to something in the raw. I actually saw on another forum- can't remember exactly which one- about someone else who had the same issue with the raw milk. So, I guess I just finally adjusted!


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

GoatieGranny said:


> Hi Goats Rock.
> 
> I could check into that...but it would depend on what they would be shooting into my body. I'm kind of picky about that, even if the outcome is beneficial. But it's worth checking in to. Thank you for the suggestion.
> 
> ...


Do you eat local raw honey? I know that can help also!


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

I don't eat it near enough anymore. I should get back to a TBS a day. Thank you. I will do that.


----------

